# [SOLVED] HDTV Hookup: OTA &amp; Cable



## lesle (Nov 4, 2013)

*(This is a repeat with better information, I hope, of http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...t-hdmi-and-amp-cable-at-same-time-753497.html)
---
We recently purchased but have not yet set up a 1)Samsung UN22F5000 HDTV, 2) a Sony BDP-S5100 Blu-ray Player, and 3) a Roku 3. The Samsung has QAM tuning.

We're on Comcast cable; we do not yet have an HD cable box.

The Samsung HDTV has two HDMI ports; we'd like to use those for the Blu-ray player and the Roku.

Which means co-axial input into the HDTV. The HDTV has only one co-axial port, labeled ANT IN written over AIR/CABLE. Using co-axial cable, and using the remote to switch inputs, can I get both OTA HD and cable HD if I do this?
============
OTA Antenna
↓
Co-axial Splitter→HDTV
↑
HD Cable Box
↑
Comcast
============
All advice will be sorely appreciated.

Thanks!
*


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: HDTV Hookup: OTA & Cable*

Unfortunately it won't work like that. While some providers offer simulcast, that is, digital and analog on the same line it won't work the same here. Since you're getting a cable provider you shouldn't even need OTA as Comcast ought to retransmit them all.

Connect the converter box with HDMI if you can.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HDTV Hookup: OTA & Cable*

Unless I'm mistaken, Comcast has already switched to all digital. So you will need a cable box for ALL cable channels. To get OTA-HD (Over The Air), you would need to connect an antenna, which as noted, is pointless if you have cable.

Coax into the cable box, HDMI from cable box into the TV. The cable box will tune all channels.


----------



## lesle (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: HDTV Hookup: OTA & Cable*

*Thank you! It's been yet another learning experience. I appreciate the information and the advice.

Happy New Year!
*


----------

